# Bella- Our Mini Schnauzer!



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

We recently went to Norfolk and it was her first time on the beach!!


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow,isn't she growing 
lovely pics,she's adorable x


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

She's gorgeous.....lovely pics.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

aww lovley pictures ...


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awwww Bella is gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Bella is sooo huggable! That was a nice place to bounce and roll on the sand.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

aw what a cutie !!!  bet she loved the beach ? cant wait to take Milly moo


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Thnaks everyone....she loved the beach! xxx


----------

